# mbu puffer is sick our acting wierd



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so one of my puffers is very active. the other ones is one week then not the other . he always does it after a feeding then he lays on the bottom for two three days swim around a little bit with poo hanging out . then lazy for a few more days then he rips around like crazy for few weeks then does it again . i don't know what it is just weird


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nope normal mbu puffer behavior, what are you feeding them?
i used to feed prawns, marbled crays or whatever ones breed like crazy, golden mystery snails. etc etc he<urkel> used to do the same thing, except he was like 12-14 inches and he ate all the time , so his rest periods were not as frequent as your is


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and i fed every second day


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

prawns for now i know they lay on the bottom after been fed . but the next day they rip around the one lays for few days if not more


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

weird, is he /she the less dominant one , because a mbu puffer typically get housed solo, and are quite territorial, i imagine what you have going on is a pecking order, and the "lazy one" is the sub dominant one , 
you let me know if you ever wanna let one go , i would kill to have urkel 2, i had to sell mine off when we moved from alberta and i have wanted one for forever, but they are always so damn small 
keep me posted but i think you would have better luck with one solo... than the 2 together,


----------

